# Over-carbonated Keg Brew? Any Solutions?



## grinder (30/1/07)

G'day brewers.
I Think I have overcarbonated my keg of brew. 
I am just getting a glass of froth. It is easy to fix under-carbonated beer but what is the best way of removing Co2 from the brew so as I can pour the bastard without getting a glass of froth?


----------



## Slurpdog (30/1/07)

Grinder

You're going to have to take it out of the fridge and shake the bejesus out of it.
Then wait a half hour (unless you want to take a beer shower) and open the release valve.
Do this 2-3 times and then gas to serving pressure and see if the overcarbonation is any better.
What you're doing is flattening the beer by bringing the CO2 back out of solution.
If you do it too many times and the beer is flat then just re-carbonate.


----------



## Wortgames (30/1/07)

There is heaps of info on this site about solving carbonation problems, there is no single answer unfortunately.

This post might help.

Whether your beer is overcarbonated or your serving pressure is too low is a matter of opinion - the effect is the same.

So either let your beer lose gas (vent the pressure regularly over a few days) or increase your pressure to hold the gas in solution.



_
edit: Slurpdog's technique will work too to speed up the loss of carbonation - but vent it before shaking it, otherwise you won't really achieve much._


----------



## Slurpdog (30/1/07)

Wortgames said:


> There is heaps of info on this site about solving carbonation problems, there is no single answer unfortunately.
> 
> This post might help.
> 
> ...



Oops, forgot to mention that part.


----------



## grinder (30/1/07)

Slurpdog said:


> Oops, forgot to mention that part.



Have taken you advise slurpdog and have been shaking the shit out of it a feww time and it seems it has solved the problem.
Thanks for the link to the forum also wortgames. very interesting.
cheers


----------

